# How to Host Ventrilo Server?



## wire

How would I go about hosting a ventrilo server?


----------



## The Duke

By giving me a million dollars








Check www.typefrag.com for the FAQs


----------



## wire

Do they explain how I could host a server from my computer?


----------



## NEvolution

If I remember correctly, self-hosted servers only support up to a max of 8 people.

- Download the server application
- Open the appropriate ports in router (if applicable)
- Tell friends to join your Server (IP







ort)


----------



## darcness

It's quite easy really. Download the Ventrilo server from the web site. Then simply install that and run the Vent Server program. It will load up a command prompt and start the server automatically. Then, just get your IP and use that info for people wanting to join the vent server. Usually it's IP: "Insert yours here" and Port: 3784 (default).

You can also edit the .ini file from the start menu to rename the server and change various options.


----------



## wire

Where do I find my own IP?


----------



## Bulldog22

You need a licensed copy if you want to host more than 8 people.


----------



## darcness

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
Where do I find my own IP?

Go to Start, Programs, Accessories.

Then click command prompt.

Type ipconfig and then write down your IP address. It will show after a couple of seconds.


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
Where do I find my own IP?

Go to whatismyip.com and it will tell you your external IP.


----------



## wire

Which one is it in the cmd prompt?

And how do I open ports or w/e on my router so people can join?


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
Which one is it in the cmd prompt?

And how do I open ports or w/e on my router so people can join?

See my post above for your IP.

See this guide to open ports in your router.
Port Forwarding (Note: This site also displays your external IP)


----------



## The Duke

I know your IP


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I know your IP










Haha, abuse of power! j/k


----------



## darcness

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I know your IP










Admin FTW!!!


----------



## The Duke

The problem is it does change some times.
So do learn how to search your own.


----------



## NEvolution

If that is a consistent problem, you can get a no-ip.org account and run their program so that it automatically updates your ip.

All you have to do is provide your friends with your xxx.no-ip.org and port to connect to your Vent server.

Same with dyndns.com and other related sites.


----------



## darcness

Wow, never heard of this no-ip.org. Good info. I run a vent server on my PC so this will help. Rep+ for that!


----------



## wire

Hmm... I opened my ports, but it won't connect...


----------



## darcness

Is the command prompt open on your PC? Also, did you use port 3784 and open that on your router?


----------



## wire

Is this correct to open the port 3784? I just opened the cmd prompt.


----------



## NEvolution

You should be able to choose which _internal_ IP you want to open the port for.
Something along the lines of 192.168.1.xxx


----------



## darcness

Not sure on that, I don't use a router so I didn't have to do anything with that. I just ran the server and left the command prompt window open (minimized it) and then connected with my IP and port 3784.


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NEvolution* 
You should be able to choose which _internal_ IP you want to open the port for.
Something along the lines of 192.168.1.xxx

What do you mean exactly?


----------



## NEvolution

Something along the lines of this.


----------



## wire

I think I got it.


----------



## Tarrker

I am also trying to host a vent server but I'm having problems. I know how to forward ports, I opened ports 4000-4100 for vent. I went to www.whatismyip.com and got me external IP address (thx for that site btw). I set up my ini file fine and the server certain starts up with no visible problems. When anyone tries to connect it just says "Contacting Server" forever, in vent. I've had maybe people try and connect but it's the same thing. My windows firewall is always disabled, so I know that's not it. I have a firewall on in the router but I figured anything using an open port would bypass that? Can anyone please help me


----------



## procpuarie

try teamspeak if you need more people. it is easier to manage too.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

dont forget to open the ports in your modem too


----------



## FatChina

does anyone know how to install/host ventrilo on a website?


----------

